# In need of help to identify breed and color



## passengerlove (Dec 7, 2010)

these are my pigeons and i am in need of help to identify the breed and the color? any help i would appreciate very much.
passengerlove


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it is hard to say.. they look like ferals to me... the first is a red and the second is blue check and Im not sure what they call the third.. where did you get them and why did you not ask questions?..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty birds  The first two could be rollers, but it's more likely they are mixes.
The first one is a red slate.
The second is a blue velvet/t-pattern/dark check (whichever you prefer)
And the third is a blue stencil splash. Looks like frill stencil, I think.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

ooooh so beautiful! I love the last one. 
When you say ferals is that just what the common 'rock dove' is - like the city pigeons or they could be a mix of a bunch of types of pigeons, like a mutt? I often admire the beautiful collection of Detroit pigeons at my bus stop.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jeannine said:


> ooooh so beautiful! I love the last one.
> When you say ferals is that just what the common 'rock dove' is - like the city pigeons or they could be a mix of a bunch of types of pigeons, like a mutt? I often admire the beautiful collection of Detroit pigeons at my bus stop.


feral is just living in a wild state.. it can be any type breed of pigeon.. they just look none discript to me...so have no clue what breed they are or mixed with..feral pigeons hatched in the wild can be a mix of anything.. and look alot like the pics posted, at any rate feral or a "breed" does not take away from their beauty..


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

I see - my first pigeon (years ago) was a random pied looking bird, different form my Ringneck doves, of course, but I didn't think much of it. This year I adopted a Homer, and s/he looks very different from that first pigeon, mainly in the beak/head.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm guessing there is roller crossed in them with their small round heads and smallish beaks. Beautiful birds!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Your first bird,reminds me of my pigeon,just look at its pic....


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I too have no idea,what the exact breed of these pigeons are .....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

because of the redish eyes they say feral or mix breed pigeons...


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

ooooh I love the pigeons! I saw some city pigeons that were red, white and gray, they were very striking; I wish I could bird-nap them!
My Ringneck Doves look boring compared to these pigeons - ho hum. 

Question: to be a Birmingham Roller you need to roll? Is that how they are distinguished form other pigeons? My roller is getting bigger; I think he was seriously underweight when I got him, but still lives with two doves until I build a coop for him and my Homer.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jeannine said:


> ooooh I love the pigeons! I saw some city pigeons that were red, white and gray, they were very striking; I wish I could bird-nap them!
> My Ringneck Doves look boring compared to these pigeons - ho hum.
> 
> Question: to be a Birmingham Roller you need to roll? Is that how they are distinguished form other pigeons? My roller is getting bigger; I think he was seriously underweight when I got him, but still lives with two doves until I build a coop for him and my Homer.


most breeds of pigeons are colorful.. not just ferals... you do not have to "bird nap" them.. just buy the breeds that carry the colors you like.. like the portguese tumbler: http://www.npausa.com/news/lancaster2009gn/Portuguese Tumbler, Grizzle OC 385, Michael Onyon.jpg


a saxony fairy swallow
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_rY7HiV-yK...XBT_I/s1600/Saxon+Fairy+Swallow+Pigeon+12.JPG

birmingham roller pigeon
http://www.flyumhighlofts.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/goldwingcock.jpg

homing pigeon

http://wmpa.us/images/June09 293.jpg


an ice pigeon
http://www.aviangems.com/RarePigeonsClub/graphics/RBPC National Best Color.jpg


I guess you get the idea.. but there are many more..


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

The feathery feet ones; are they good fliers? Wow pigeons are so beautiful, I do have a white Homer (boring) and a Yellow Birmingham Roller...but I would love to have some splotchy metallic pigeons!  Would it be ok if or will all types of pigeons mate with each-other? or is it best to keep one type of pigeon. My Homer is aggressive so s/he lives alone.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, all pigeons will mate with each other  It's fine to keep different kinds together. If you don't mind mixed breeds, then let them do as they please


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Jeannine said:


> The feathery feet ones; are they good fliers? Wow pigeons are so beautiful, I do have a white Homer (boring) and a Yellow Birmingham Roller...but I would love to have some splotchy metallic pigeons!  Would it be ok if or will all types of pigeons mate with each-other? or is it best to keep one type of pigeon. My Homer is aggressive so s/he lives alone.


The fairy swallows are decent flyers but no where near a homer or a roller. But better than say an Indian Fantail. They are also the very devil to try to breed!


----------

